
How daily vlogging has made me more productive and a better entrepreneur - martin-adams
https://meda.io/blog/startup/2016/05/20/how-daily-vlogging-has-made-me-more-productive-and-a-better-entrepreneur.html
======
martin-adams
Hi all, OP here. If you have any questions about the journey so far, ask me
anything.

